# Fw 190D-9 in-progress



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

After clearing off my worktable I started in on a Revell Fw 190D-9 in 1/32 scale, here is the very first in-progress pic...









...this will be a speed build.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's always sinkholes in those big ol' prop blades.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I have built two of the 1/32 scale D-9s from the Hasegawa kit and the sinkmarks on the back of the prop blades was not quite as bad as this...also the Hasegawa boxing had cleaner molding of all the parts compared to the Revell kit.

One thing that is really bad is the decal sheet, about a quarter of the decal sheet is so far out of register some of the markings overlap a few of the stencils.

Here are two more in-progress pics...

















The fuselage halves are now together and many of the small parts are getting prepped for some paint so there will be no slow downs later on. I wanted this one to be a speed build.

Agentsmith


----------



## jdroge01 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice detail work for a speed build!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you jdroge01

Painting the interior parts before assembly should be the slowest parts of this build.
The camouflage scheme I chose for this model will also take a little more time than usual to paint since it will represent an aircraft that is older and had some of the original parts replaced with those from other aircraft to keep it operational.

Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, this is awesome. Excellent detail on the interior parts!


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great work so far agentsmith!! Nothing new to say about your work, as it always is above par! Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Sgthawker and Medic17!

Right now not much is going on with this build except for filling and checking the seams, I might have something to show for all this effort in a few days.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some progress has been made...the Dora is now built and is just starting to get a little paint on it, the sides and bottom have been sprayed with a thin coat of RLM 76 and black pre-shading and white hi-lighting have also been sprayed on.
Next up will be a coat of very thin RLM 76 which will cover up much of the pre-shade and hi-lighting work leaving just a hint of it still showing.

There is another model that can be seen in these pics, its an old 1/72 scale Airfix Bf 109K-4 that I decided to build so I have something to do while waiting for some of the Dora bits to dry.

















The prop blades and spinners for both models have also been painted, the one for the Dora was masked and painted while the Bf 109K-4 spinner was painted free handed with the airbrush.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

This is gonna be good!
:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike, I might have more pics posted later today.


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You are doing a real nice Job on an old problematic Kit. A big well done from me.......Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks surfsup!

This kit is an ex-Hasegawa mold kit and is not really too old, but I do remember building the older kit from Revell that was molded by them. That was not a very good kit!

More work done today, the Alclad II was sprayed on. One half of the lower engine cowl was also painted with the Alclad II and was then sprinkled with dampened salt and then painted over with the late war light green undersurface paint color. When the paint was dry the salt was rubbed off to expose the Alclad II below, I wanted to get the look of large amounts of paint flaking off.



















Next will be the painting of the uppersurface colors.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The painting on the undersurfaces are done (for now) so my attention has turned to the uppersurfaces, the first step is painting on some random white highlights.








Next will be some black pre-shading.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Today the uppersurface of the wings were painted which nicely covered up the highlights and pre-shading.

















Next up the rest of the airframe on the Dora will be painted and maybe the rest of the camo on the little Bf 109K-4 too.

Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She is looking good my Friend. Amazing what a coat of Paint can do.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark!

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

More painting done...the last of the camo colors and also the RVD band was masked and painted on.

































Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great project! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner!

No in-progress pics of the Fw 190D-9 today but I do have a couple of the 1/72 scale Bf 109K-4.
The final bits of the camo paint and the fuselage RVD band have been painted on.
Both the 109K-4 and D-9 will be getting their gloss clear coats and then decals, I wanted both models to get their gloss coats at the same time to reduce waste and reduce the need for cleaning the airbrush two seperate times.
















The propeller and spinner assembly has been built, painted, and weathered. This is one of the 109s that did not get the usual black/white spiral spinner treatment.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

All the decals are now on the Bf 109K-4 and Fw 190D-9.


















Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking good, got a little sunshine in there too.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

They are looking really nice my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Sgthawker and Mark!

Thursday was the last of the sunshine for a while, I live in the PNW along the coast and the rainy season is just about to start...the rainy season usually lasts about 9 months and its raining right now.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some weathering of these model has started, most of the work done here is with oil paints.


























Earlier today the process of adding mud splatters to the bottom and sides of the Focke-Wulf has started...no pics yet but this model will look very different in the next update.

Agentsmith


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well done with the wheel painting.

Tom


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Tom!

More work has been done on these models, much of the weathering is on them now and was done with enamel paints and some oils. The rest of the weathering will wait until the small bits are added to them.


























Agentsmith


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sorry I didn't read, but did you use a deluded lighter color to give it the faded look?


Tom


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I did do some light fading of the uppersurfaces with a combination of airbrushed enamel paints and later some oil paints were softly brushed on.
The undersurfaces near the tail was almost all enamel paints that were airbrushed on.
I am painting this model as an aircraft that operated from a dirt airstrip that was rained on.

Agentsmith


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice! I have yet to try shading. I mostly paint 1:72 scale, so shading can be tedious on small areas to work with.

Someday soon, I'll dive into it.

T.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Tom,
With 1/72 scale you have to be very careful with adding some fading of the uppersurfaces, on my 1/72 scale Bf 109K-4 I lightened the uppersurfaces mostly around the wing roots by airbrushing some very tiny mottling of lighter versions of the base colors and it can just barely be seen in some of the pics I posted, my hope is it will be better seen on the finished model but as with most weathering techniques I want it to blend in and not stand out too much.

Agentsmith


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

The only shading I have ever done was on a 1:72 scale Kuberwagen. Enamel base with heavily thinned acrylic paint using the dry brushing technique. The effect was successful but it was on a model that is obviously tiny.

I have had success making the motted splotches on 1:72 scale 190s and 109's, but using my airbrush to shade is a bit risky now. Will take parts used to scratch build and practice shading.

Tom


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Tom,
Painting practice with your airbrush is time well spent, I spend a little time each week doing practice painting on old model parts for practice with unusual camo schemes and weathering.

Below are two pics of some of my practice models

















Before painting some difficult camo schemes on my good models I do a quick test on an old model part to make sure the paint mixture and PSI are perfect, by doing this I have not needed to retouch any of my models which saves me a ton of time.


Agentsmith


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good idea. I did that with motted patterns. I have a ton of parts. The last time I tested on parts was experimenting with salt weathering.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Signal30 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't read, but did you use a *deluded* lighter color to give it the faded look?
> 
> 
> Tom


No, I'm sure the lighter color was quite sane at the time.


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

John P said:


> No, I'm sure the lighter color was quite sane at the time.


Baaaahhh you know what I meant.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*These look good!*

Keep us updated


----------

